# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: For sale: Survival Food

## Carlybee

Patriot Pantry freeze dried food

White Rice - 10 servings
Whey Milk - 24- 8 oz servings
Corn Chowder - 8 servings
Mashed Potatoes- 8 servings

$15 

Ebay link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161990519273...84.m1555.l2649

SOLD

image.jpg

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Carlybee

> But aren't you going to need it during the looming Trumpkapocolypse?


Probably!

----------


## oyarde

I could use the milk and potatoes .

----------


## Carlybee

> I could use the milk and potatoes .


Make me an offer!   I can't eat the starch so that's why I'm selling it.  Keep checking back..I'm adding stuff all the time.

----------


## oyarde

> Make me an offer!   I can't eat the starch so that's why I'm selling it.  Keep checking back..I'm adding stuff all the time.


Probbly need a new link or seller name to check back .

----------


## Ronin Truth

Are you giving up on survival?

----------


## Carlybee

> Probbly need a new link or seller name to check back .


Sorry it's sold and for way too cheap.

My ebay name is Carlys55

Working on getting more stuff up.

----------


## Carlybee

> Are you giving up on survival?


No..just processed starches

----------


## Dr.3D

Been looking for some dehydrated wine, can't seem to find any.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Been looking for some dehydrated wine, can't seem to find any.


Is that really a thing? I had some astronaut ice cream once. I don't recall it being very good.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Is that really a thing? I had some astronaut ice cream once. I don't recall it being very good.


Well, I figured if they had this, they had to have dehydrated wine.

----------


## oyarde

> Sorry it's sold and for way too cheap.
> 
> My ebay name is Carlys55
> 
> Working on getting more stuff up.


I figured it was sold .

----------


## oyarde

> Is that really a thing? I had some astronaut ice cream once. I don't recall it being very good.


Better than no ice cream , but only if it is 100 degrees and sunny or so.

----------

